# Spot The Violations.... Road Trip Edition



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of rotation.... I'm on my mobile for the time being.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The building is run down and ugly?


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

is that a ghost in the window across the street?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Hard to see but is that a disconnect by the window?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

347sparky said:


> Hard to see but is that a disconnect by the window?


Looks like a 2-pole 240V 30a AC pull-out disco to me.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It doesn't matter because the above image was photoshopped anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ace24wright said:


> is that a ghost in the window across the street?


Maniquin in a formal dress and hat.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Looks like a 2-pole 240V 30a AC pull-out disco to me.


Oh, I see for a window air unit! :laughing:

And the KO is not covered!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Open KO and there needs to be another strap closer to the box by the window.

Steve from NYC


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is possibly one of the lamest threads ever started here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> This is possibly one of the lamest Comments ever posted here.


Fix it for you......:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Fix it for you......:whistling2:


It didn't need fixing. This thread is Cletis.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Maniquin in a formal dress and hat.


Was it hard to Photoshop that?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Was it hard to Photoshop that?



I think he photoshopped the missing KO in the disconnect.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I am possibly one of the lamest posters here.





HARRY304E said:


> Fix it for you......:whistling2:


NOW it's fixed.....


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

what the hell is it doing up by the window anyway?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Looks like a 2-pole 240V 30a AC pull-out disco to me.


Nope, looks like a 60A disconnect to me.:whistling2:


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

The brick window patch wasn't tied in to the existing brick at all.

The second floor sump-pump outlet should drain further from the foundation.

At least the conduit is straight. 

EJPHI


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Today's find:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Today's find:



So...... there's a ladder there for the meter reader!
No clearance issues either!


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

WTF are you doing in an alley in "that" part of town? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> WTF are you doing in an alley in "that" part of town? :blink:


These aren't in back alleys.... They're on the main squares.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I sure hope this a work related road trip then.:laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> So...... there's a ladder there for the meter reader!
> No clearance issues either!


LOL where the hell are you traveling that you're finding these things? It's like you're visiting the worst electrical jobs in America...

Hmmm...now...we just might be able to sell that to Discovery or Bravo! LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> I sure hope this a work related road trip then.:laughing:


Nope. Well, not related to my electrical biz. I'm on a 2-week photo trip / vacation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> LOL where the hell are you traveling that you're finding these things? .....


Those who know how can easily figure out where I'm at....

The first member to post where these are taken gets to take Peter D to Subway.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Trollhättan, Sweden?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL no way!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Somewhere in Algiers:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*grade*

Grade used to be 5ft below until the floods washed the soil away


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

They have electricity in Algiers? lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> They have electricity in Algiers? lol


That, or it's a snake that looks like UF.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Damn those UF snakes! Always confusing me they are!! 

LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Today's find:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow...that's just brilliant...no cover on the panel AND lets put a photocell in it as well!


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Ken....you dawg....you gotta start taking these chicks to a little better motel....I mean really...I know ya got a budget this stuff...but really:laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow sunlight resistant breakers, gotta order some of those.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

RGH said:


> Ken....you dawg....you gotta start taking these chicks to a little better motel....I mean really...I know ya got a budget this stuff...but really:laughing:


I was gonna say, that panel is probably the least of the problems at that place.. Id worry more about roaches and Meth addicts


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

"Hey, Dave... let's really throw the next guy a curve ball... let's not only bury a bunch of LBs, but let's put _splices_ in 'em!"


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis and I will be there in a few days to get all of that stuff fixed up for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Cletis and I will be there in a few days to get all of that stuff fixed up for you. :thumbsup:


First, you gotta find the place. And if you do, I'll buy you lunch.......... at Subway! :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> First, you gotta find the place. And if you do, I'll buy you lunch.......... at Subway! :laughing:


Um....no thanks.


----------



## sonicsc1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I do believe you are allowed splices in an Lb just wouldnt do it !


480sparky said:


> "Hey, Dave... let's really throw the next guy a curve ball... let's not only bury a bunch of LBs, but let's put _splices_ in 'em!"


----------



## Searles (Jul 10, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Today's find:


ahahahaha


----------

